# Queen Anne Highboy Jewel Case



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Well as promised ,here is a post of what I consider one of my best pieces. As you will see that is marred by movement of some of the material which amazingly goes away in the summer time and returns to normal. This is built from leftover scraps from the previous Q.A. hi boy I made for my son.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Now here comes the fun part, Oliver , are you there?

The hidden compartments!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

outstanding Herb...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Now here comes the fun part, Oliver, are you there?
> The hidden compartments!


A beautiful job, Herb, and hard to believe you made all that from "scraps". Your hidden compartments are icing on the cake and definitely qualify you for the Q Branch Master Builder of Covert Devices Certificate which is attached as a PDF.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow. How beautiful! Nice Job!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> A beautiful job, Herb, and hard to believe you made all that from "scraps". Your hidden compartments are icing on the cake and definitely qualify you for the Q Branch Master Builder of Covert Devices Certificate which is attached as a PDF.


Thanks ,Oliver, I am humbly honored,.............
a little story, Our house was broken into by looters and I found all the drawers pulled out and some on the floor, but they didn't find the hidden boxes, so I can truthfully say that it has been tested.

Herb


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Now, Herb...To we mere mortals, this is just not fair..........VBG.

Great work and thank you for posting....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Herb that is absolutely amazing. Thanks.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Wow. That thing is really beautiful! You spent some serious time on that project.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb that is just an incredible accomplishment . I can't even imagine the time that would go into building something that complex


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

Great job I like the hidden chests


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

That is brilliant and a whole lot of work that has been executed very well.

Darryl


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've been trying to think of adjectives but I cant find any suitable, it is beyond description and way beyond anything that I've ever made.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Gorgeous!
Sid.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

amazing job


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Wonderful. A huge amount of work must have gone into that.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

I think that the jewel case itself, has more value than all of jewels it can get in those boxes and hidden chests. It shoud be in the NEW 7 WONDERS of woodworking. Yes sir. Congrats.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

harrysin said:


> I've been trying to think of adjectives but I cant find any suitable, it is beyond description and way beyond anything that I've ever made.


Herb,

Harry said it all. Just beautiful! I love the grain of Hickory, but as you discovered Hickory moves quite a bit.

I once helped move and install a 30' Hickory bar top. We had to move it from the builders barn, on an open trailer, to the building and install it. By the time we drove the three miles the wood was already starting to shrink and crack. 

We had to just seal the whole thing with the typical bar top epoxy, which filled the cracks and splits. Unfortunate, but it still was a beautiful top. 

Bill


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

schnewj said:


> Herb,
> 
> Harry said it all. Just beautiful! I love the grain of Hickory, but as you discovered Hickory moves quite a bit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the compliments,everyone.

This material is western maple it quite abundant locally,not with this grain pattern unfortunately. This wood is from slab wood on the outside of logs of older trees. It is not stable in that the grain is so swirly and some times when it is ripped on a table saw it curls in all directions. This lumber was air dried, not kiln dried, that makes all the difference in setting the grain and eliminating the movement. 

I never get tired of looking at it,it is so beautiful.

As you can see I glued up a lot of narrow boards to make the wider ones.

Herb


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Herb,

You are just nuts. Nice work. I am going to talk to you at the next NWWA meeting.

Chuck


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Very serious eye candy, Herb. I fully agree with what you say :"I never get tired of looking at it,it is so beautiful."


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Thanks for all the compliments,everyone.
> 
> This material is western maple it quite abundant locally,not with this grain pattern unfortunately. This wood is from slab wood on the outside of logs of older trees. It is not stable in that the grain is so swirly and some times when it is ripped on a table saw it curls in all directions. This lumber was air dried, not kiln dried, that makes all the difference in setting the grain and eliminating the movement.
> 
> ...


Where did I get Hickory from!? I'm spending too much time on the computer and my brain is getting addled. Sorry, Herb. 

I guess I took you comment about the wood movement and jumped to my experiences with hickory and pecan. 

Anyway, just beautiful.

Bill


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful built.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sweet!

well done indeed..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*A Jewel of a Case*

You're an inspired artisan, Herb. Lovely piece!

Here's some additional security...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> You're an inspired artisan, Herb. Lovely piece!
> 
> Here's some additional security...


LOL Yeah, I remember that. That is exactly what I need.
Herb


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome Herb. That Jewel Case is the Jewel of your achievements. What a wonderful legacy!


----------



## NMootz (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice job Herb!! Beautiful!


----------

